#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  Study Plan for Gate ECE

## anu.446cute

hey...anyone  interested  start studying together with me with 1 plan for gate ece...today i am starting....if anybody is interested.plz reply..we will study together... :): ...k...its a 4 months plan....this week i am going to study signals and systems...





  Similar Threads: how to Prepare for gate & GATE exam preparation Study Material

----------


## satyadev26

yes i am interested in it tell me the plan ...how to prepare for it..

----------


## sri hari gs

Me too interested  :):   :):

----------


## Mansi teraiya

hey....i have started digital electronics....

----------


## vinodsharma1991

btane ki jarurt ni h,,,,,,kar lo

----------


## navneet_01

i also 
 interested

----------


## aecextc

i am happy for that

----------


## anu.446cute

wow..k..guys...lets forget past days that we lost...lets give a  fresh start...if we start today also..no prob..guys...i am starting with signals and systems....lets dont start by reading big texts and losing hope....first u study simple formulas and 1-2 line definitions from signals and systems...i mean..convolution,ft,fs,laplace transform etc..but not its properties ...then we will go with 1 topic daily for in depth study.....2day...i am taking laplace transform...guys interested do the same and join me.....laplace transform available in chakrabarthy,roy choudhary,sudhakar...find out max questions from laplace transform and do it...

----------


## anu.446cute

http://www.faadooengineers.com/attac...0&d=1349503484

check out...take  only the useful things instead of reading the whole thing...there are problems at the end of each chapter..and solutions at the end of book......

----------


## aloksinghal

ok...if u hv any prob thn put it ovr here nd thn we wil try..

----------


## aloksinghal

......................................................

----------


## ashutosh gautam

i am to eager to commence the preparation with any one no matter who is but a little problem with me is that i belongs to ee branch

----------


## Jasmine Killedar

me too interested  :(nod):

----------


## anu.446cute

k..2day...i am taking  definitions,properties and problems of continous time fourier series and boolean algebra basics...guys..if u didnt finish laplace transfrm..no problem...we will come to it  again after 1 week...

---------- Post added at 02:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:22 PM ----------

at ASHUTHOSH GAUTHAM:k...dont worry....i ll help u...u can do prep with us...i undrstood ur prob...what u need is smbdy to insist u topics 2 study...let me ask u 1 thing...r u electrical engineering or electrical and electronics...?

----------


## ashutosh gautam

i belongs to electrical engg. & by the way which branch u belongs

---------- Post added at 02:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:22 PM ----------

i belong to electrical engg. & by the way which branch u belongs

---------- Post added at 02:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 PM ----------

right now y mid sem exam is going on after 20 i will inform about u the schedules.

----------


## AAKASH DEEP

yaa , i m also interested...........

----------


## anu.446cute

k..i belong to electronics and communication...

----------


## sweety_2013

ya am interested too....

----------


## kamalikac

You dnot have to worry.I am an engineering student so i can give you some tips.At first the one should have a clear notion about the syllabus.You have to registered yourself to group discussion forum.Otherwise you can visit good website where you can get information about GATE 2013.Or you can go & study in an institute named www.thegateacademy.com.Its a good institute.They provide e learning facilities also

----------


## star dinesh

yes,i am also intreseted

----------


## abhi55

ya offcourse 
 batayenge kaise

----------


## deeyush

hey could u tell me wich book is better for networks, dld and ss? pls reply asap ...

---------- Post added at 05:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:13 AM ----------

hey do u kno abt any online test package of best class?

----------


## singhsumit

stick to yur plan
and post the valuable thing related to gate preparation

----------


## aditya0472

which book is good for convolution topic in  signals and system

----------


## govindarao

ha,Me also Preparing for gate...but I started analog and digital communications.

----------


## kamalikac

I am providing you some books for ECE.Please visit this website http://thegateacademy.com/faq/

----------


## kalu1988

hello mam i also intrested............but mam problem is that...me kafi kamjor hu study me .....can u halep me. plz :(:

----------


## anu.446cute

sorry...friends.....i had probs regarding intrnt access...i got stuck in signals and systems and i found d subject dragging......2day...i am studying signal analysis frm commncation systems,(autocorrelation etc.)sanjay sharma and sequential logic design frm rp jain.

----------


## anu.446cute

friends....i am not trying to finish whole subject in 1 go...only the important ones needed for gate and every exams....friends..if anyone hav cntrl systems texts or notes..plz..upload.... :):

----------


## anu.446cute

2day...state space analysis and flipflops.. :):

----------


## anu.446cute

omg..!..i find this synchronous countr very difficult to follow frm rp jain...anybody plz help...

----------


## anu.446cute

friends.. :): .i started reading moris mano...

----------


## Sahil24

Aren't u goin too fast...or u sudy the entire day.. :P:  :P: 
How can u manage to cover things so early????????

----------


## gaurang vaghasiya

Hey guys i want to join all of u. I hvnt started anything yet bt i want to start with edc can any body help me for prearing in short period for edc. And leter we will take another subject.can any body post material for edc so i dnt need to read whole entire books.please help me.

----------


## anu.446cute

> Aren't u goin too fast...or u sudy the entire day..
> How can u manage to cover things so early????????


ya...u r correct...i am not fast....but...i work hard the entire day...tats all...but u know..i stopped signals and systems becoz..its too difficult 4 me...n..i don have enough materials 4 me..r u also studying for gate...?

---------- Post added at 02:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:45 PM ----------




> Hey guys i want to join all of u. I hvnt started anything yet bt i want to start with edc can any body help me for prearing in short period for edc. And leter we will take another subject.can any body post material for edc so i dnt need to read whole entire books.please help me.


 ..k...i will try to post edc material....but i donno how to upload notes in faadooengineers...

---------- Post added at 02:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:46 PM ----------

friends...anyone bought gate cloud kanodia...?...is it useful...?omg..!!all engg books are costly...i find it difficult to conc.while reading downloaded texts frm my pc...all the hardships for gate.. :(:

----------


## anu.446cute

good site for gate topics...for video courses....http://www.learnerstv.com/Free-Engin...v088-Page1.htm....watch it...very useful...

----------


## vikram91

> hey...anyone  interested  start studying together with me with 1 plan for gate ece...today i am starting....if anybody is interested.plz reply..we will study together......k...its a 4 months plan....this week i am going to study signals and systems...


   I loved this idea of preparing with a girl online.  :O:  Even i'm IN, anu... I'm trying to study analog circuits..

----------


## vikram91

> ya...u r correct...i am not fast....but...i work hard the entire day...tats all...but u know..i stopped signals and systems becoz..its too difficult 4 me...n..i don have enough materials 4 me..r u also studying for gate...? ---------- Post added at 02:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:45 PM ----------  ..k...i will try to post edc material....but i donno how to upload notes in faadooengineers... ---------- Post added at 02:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:46 PM ---------- friends...anyone bought gate cloud kanodia...?...is it useful...?omg..!!all engg books are costly...i find it difficult to conc.while reading downloaded texts frm my pc...all the hardships for gate..


In that case take the printout of the pdfs and study. And the cloud seems to be already uploaded here ===> http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...ate-Cloud-EMFT

----------


## gaurang vaghasiya

Hay pls upload material for edc which is useful for  gate...... pls..... as time is too short i need to study hard... ..for uploding u can go to reply thread where u will get option for file attachment....pls....pls...upload...

----------


## vikram91

> Hay pls upload material for edc which is useful for  gate...... pls..... as time is too short i need to study hard... ..for uploding u can go to reply thread where u will get option for file attachment....pls....pls...upload...


EDC by Robert Boylestad(Text book and solution manual included) ===> https://rapidshare.com/#!download|497p2|310017583|Electronic_devices_and_circuit_theory.rar|83743|0|0

Electronic Devices by Thomas Floyd===> http://uploading.com/files/18dfcba2/...cesFloydB.pdf/

Microelectronics by sedra and smith(torrent)===> http://kat.ph/microelectronic-circui...s-t602865.html

----------


## anu.446cute

> I loved this idea of preparing with a girl online.  Even i'm IN, anu... I'm trying to study analog circuits..


 aaha...}:> k...wat s ur position nw...i mean....hw much u studied so far...?

----------


## vikram91

> aaha...}:> k...wat s ur position nw...i mean....hw much u studied so far...?


  mmm.. I have finished Matrices, Probability, Networks, Digital ckts, Fourier seies and transforms, complex numbers. What about you? How far you have come?

----------


## anu.446cute

> mmm.. I have finished Matrices, Probability, Networks, Digital ckts, Fourier seies and transforms, complex numbers. What about you? How far you have come?


 ok...digital..edc half...fourier transforms...

---------- Post added at 04:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:16 PM ----------




> Hey guys i want to join all of u. I hvnt started anything yet bt i want to start with edc can any body help me for prearing in short period for edc. And leter we will take another subject.can any body post material for edc so i dnt need to read whole entire books.please help me.


http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrica...lecture-notes/..use mit opencourseware for prep fast...do simple search for other engineering colleges notes...

----------


## anu.446cute

friends...i started doing  kanodia 's chapterwise book and  the previous gate question papers book.. :): .nw working with edc probs...so...i advice u 2 to do probs frm these books and example ques frm texts u study while covering sub or chapter...it s time consuming n difficult...but v hav to...as theorypart vl do nly for ies n nt gate...i donno sm of the answers of chapters 2.2 and 2.3 as sm pages of kanodia's book are not there in d downloaded one...if anyone can help..plz do...

----------


## vikram91

> friends...i started doing  kanodia 's chapterwise book and  the previous gate question papers book...nw working with edc probs...so...i advice u 2 to do probs frm these books and example ques frm texts u study while covering sub or chapter...it s time consuming n difficult...but v hav to...as theorypart vl do nly for ies n nt gate...i donno sm of the answers of chapters 2.2 and 2.3 as sm pages of kanodia's book are not there in d downloaded one...if anyone can help..plz do...


That's the only copy of that rk kanodia which is circulating in the net. I'm soon gonna buy Rk kanodia's book. Will let you know as soon as i do.

----------


## gaurang vaghasiya

Hey which chp u cmplt in edc.. in kanodiya thr r some prblms which r difficult to solve in diod applications.. r u able to solve al  dis...

----------


## anu.446cute

> Hey which chp u cmplt in edc.. in kanodiya thr r some prblms which r difficult to solve in diod applications.. r u able to solve al  dis...


i am doing presently the probs in edc...its difficult...u just go through the edc book of j b gupta if u have 1..i am nw luking through the formulas n solvd probs. of tat book ..gud buk......the chaptrs 4-10 for edc..dont waste nw by reading whole chaptrs...just a rough look...rest chptrs for ac...

---------- Post added at 02:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:16 PM ----------




> i am doing presently the probs in edc...its difficult...u just go through the edc book of j b gupta if u have 1..i am nw luking through the formulas n solvd probs. of tat book ..gud buk......the chaptrs 4-10 for edc..dont waste nw by reading whole chaptrs...just a rough look...rest chptrs for ac...


 whch chaptr r u doing nw in kanodia?...let me check...

----------


## anu.446cute

> That's the only copy of that rk kanodia which is circulating in the net. I'm soon gonna buy Rk kanodia's book. Will let you know as soon as i do.


ok...thanx... :):

----------


## anu.446cute

friends...tomarrow i vl be starting my next sub..networks or analog circuits...nt yet decided... :):

----------


## gaurang vaghasiya

Hay how u r managing ur time 2 cmplt ur subjct with in 5 -6 days.. clg me vivas nahi hay kya...N whats ur reading methdology....??..pls share with us... so we also try to implement... classes kiya hay kya??

----------


## anu.446cute

networks...doing probs from chakraborthy...

----------


## er.msuman

All the best my dear friends.

----------


## er.msuman

hey can u upload any subject wise practice papers if u have


and prepare well for the guys

----------


## sowji_me

_sir i wanted to know topics on which i can make my main project , i wished that it should be better use for people .... plz give me an idea over this .. plz sent me a bunch of topics n corners in ECE where i can make a better project to my mail [email]sowji2jenny@gmail .com .. it's really urgent sir._. :(whew):

----------


## mayankkumar364

i hav finishd signals systm nd analog ele.

----------


## sandeep vyas

Me too studing signal and system

----------


## RAUSHANRAJ77

hey i also start control system

----------

